# Other languages than English



## Lord Graga (Nov 24, 2002)

It is getting very annoying to see peoples write in Éspaniol, French, or any other languages...What about all the other peoples who read this forums, shouldn't they have a chance to follow up, and give their comments, etc.
What if i began to write in Danish?

HEJ MED DIG, JEG ER DANSKER, OG DET FATTER DU GODT NOK IKKE EN SKID AF, VEL???

You see? it IS annoying


----------



## MajinGohan (Nov 24, 2002)

Or german?
Wie gehts,Alter?


----------



## KiVan (Nov 24, 2002)

in fact we all have to write english.. please


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 24, 2002)

Dav jeg kan se du er dansker. i forstod kun lidt af det du sagde, men min danske ven oversatte det hele for mig, og så oversatte han det her for mig!






... but, hey, you understand and write english so well that i expect it's good practice for you to learn more english!


----------



## Lord Graga (Nov 24, 2002)

Nice... Where are you from Shaun?
Oh...England (was a bit too quick there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...I like english krimi's...and english books...and english peoples...and the english accent...and their addiction to tea...


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 24, 2002)

QUOTE(Lord Graga @ Nov 24 2002 said:


> Nice... Where are you from Shaun?
> Oh...England (was a bit too quick there
> 
> 
> ...








 wierd, my danish friend also likes everything that is english, he even wishes he lived in england! i must come to denmark some time to see what's so bad about it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nah, i'm just kidding!


----------



## Lord Graga (Nov 25, 2002)

you'll be welcome!


----------



## neocat (Nov 25, 2002)

I also use the forums to practse my english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm taking an advanced english exam in 7 months


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 25, 2002)

QUOTE(Lord Graga @ Nov 25 2002 said:


> you'll be welcome!








 thank you, i would really like to visit Denmark one day, so where in Denmark do you live?


----------



## JeX- (Nov 25, 2002)

aint we getting jus a little off topic here???

-(not to be rude)


----------



## Vince989 (Nov 26, 2002)

Yup, T J, we ARE getting off-topic... COuld you guys continue this elsewhere, like in PM's, please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- ViNcE989


----------



## Spot (Nov 26, 2002)

Yo vince your giving us canadians a bad name telling them to continue to talk somewhere else


----------



## Vince989 (Nov 27, 2002)

Not really, it's just that the discussion has gone off-topic, so it can't continue here... If it would continue, a mod would have to lock it, since it would be too much off-topic... They can continue it in PM's if they want, we have no probs with that... THAT'S what I meant... 

And don't worry about that; I post quality messages pretty much everywhere, so there's no problem with that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- ViNcE989


----------



## Dranzer (Nov 27, 2002)

QUOTE(Spot @ Nov 26 2002 said:


> Yo vince your giving us canadians a bad name telling them to continue to talk somewhere else


Ok this is just to respond to Spot

First off 

Spot, He didnt order them to take it to PM. He asked. But it kept going. There is no need to flame him for only trying to make the forum fun, and to stop confusion.. You guys are really off topic. If you want to talk about something like this and if it goes beyond 3 posts PM is where it needs to be. Or it needs to be in the "OFF-TOPIC" part of the forum. 

If Vince was trying to tell you to do something I think he would have made it CLEAR, by ordering it to be done and having the thread closed. 

Now please do not even respond to this Post. Cause I will not respond unless its pretaining to the thread.


You may PM me and I will answer but I will not on this thread again.


----------



## Lord Graga (Dec 1, 2002)

I live on the "main" island, it is called "Sjaelland".


----------

